# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  How do I give a shape an outline in Paint.NET?

## Legiazus

Alright, quite a mapping newbie here. Following a tutorial about making coastline in Paint.NET (and now I can't find the tutorial again, apologies to the good guy who made it), I now have a landmass - however, how do I give it an outline? Very newbish question indeed.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Korash

Without seeing exactly what you are talking about, I can only guess. It has been quite a while since I looked at PdN, but I think you are able to use masks, or select for color. If you are using a mask I think that you might be able to use the mask of the landmass to make a selection. If you can you should have the option somewhere to stroke that selection. 

Vague I know, but I hope that helps.

----------


## euio

Assuming you have the latest version:
Select the landmass, then create a new layer.  Fill selection with whatever colour you want the outline to be, then: Effects>Stylize>Outline, with intensity of 100.  Set width to however thick you want it.  Erase the white in the middle and you're done!

----------


## Servant Of Thor

I made a tutorial to do this, with an all right outcome. If you check here... http://forums.getpaint.net/index.php...ographers-way/ 
otherwise euio way would work on any version I believe.

----------


## Legiazus

Now my continent has a fine black outline, thanks to you!

----------

